# Keepers in foothills of NC



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi. I was wondering if there were any keepers in my area. I am around Forest City. I need bees, I want bees and I have always planned on bees andd am looking for a mentor to show me the ropes. My brother in the mountains has many hives, but he and I do things differently. He is a chemical fertilizer, what the h*ll is mulch, you gotta give your bees...list the chemicals..to keep them alive kind of guy. I prefer a more natural approach if possible, but am not close-minded about anything. If anyone feels like helping a newbie who has been around bees and is not afraid to learn or get stung, please PM me.
I think a sting or two is good for the body. Jen The Hennery


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm a little far away to visit often for mentoring, I'm just outside High Point. I do have bees that have never had treatment of any kind. I call them my survivers. I get 150.00 for a strong single deep hive, 175.00 if it has a deep and one super. If you were to come before noon, we could spend the day going through hives, looking and talking.

PS. You do NOT have to buy my bees in order for me to spend the day looking and talking. I enjoy visitors to the bee yard.

I am also 10 miles from the NC zoo, if you want to take the family on an outing while here.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't know if you can do a search on the Forest City courier, but they did an article a year or so ago about a lady, local, who is a bee expert..and helps people get started..sorry I can't remember her name..


----------



## rmaster14145 (Mar 14, 2007)

hello...

beekeeper in mcdowell here. there is a beemaster that has took me under his wing about 2 yrs ago that i have got 4 hives from. he has also sold a hive to a friend of mine that lives in the tri city area. he is down to 5 hives but he will catch more this spring and sells them. he has a great deal on the bees/brood/and super. the man has 82 yrs of beekeeping exp. he has taught me so much...it would have taken me alot of trial and error but he showed me shortcuts and things NOT to do.

rm


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

go to www.beesource.com they have anything you may need to help you get started . they also have alot of advice like on this board . yoou will find someone close to you im shure .


----------

